# website full of biomedical engineering ebooks



## evantheking (17 سبتمبر 2008)

:3:the website is amazing

http://www.ebookee.com/search.php?c...we&cof=FORID:11&q=biomedical&page=1&sa=Search

i made it to search for ..biomedical.. you can change that to find more books

ENJOY


----------



## المسلم84 (18 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير 
بس لو كانت بالمجان


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (18 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله بيك


----------



## التوزري (18 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على المزقع
لكني وجدت كتابا وحيدا مجاني
ارجوا من يعثر على كتب مجانية و ضع روابطها


----------



## evantheking (18 سبتمبر 2008)

Guys its free ... after you click on the link . look carefully to find a link to dowload. not the amazon link !!!!!

example the first book 
Computational Intelligence in Biomedical Engineering








http://rapidshare.com/files/79228417/Beg97co808i493bi40m802.rar


----------



## evantheking (18 سبتمبر 2008)

*look carefully for the links*

Introduction to Biomedical Engineering, Second Edition






http://rapidshare.com/files/35183920/Introduction.to.Biomedical.Engineering.2nd.ed-0122386620.rar


----------



## التوزري (19 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## المهندسه زوله (24 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكوووور...وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندسه زوله (24 سبتمبر 2008)

لو في حد عمل download ممكن يشرح لي كيف؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## التوزري (24 سبتمبر 2008)

المهندسه زوله قال:


> لو في حد عمل Download ممكن يشرح لي كيف؟؟؟؟؟


اختنا الفاضلة
يكفي الضغط على احد الروابط اعلاه


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (1 سبتمبر 2010)

يقول المصطفئ صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه رءايت قوم من نور لاهم من الانبيا ولا من الشهداء ولا من الصديقين قالوا منهم قال الذين يقضون حوائج الناس
الله يجعلك منهم 
وجزاك الله خير




engineer 
mohammed.alnamer


----------



## blackhorse (3 سبتمبر 2010)

مع الاسف
جميع الروابط لا تعمل بالموقع على من استطاع تحميل اي كتاب وضع رابطه او اعادة رفعه لتعم الفائدة والله ولي التوفيق
مشكور لمجهودك اخي


----------



## blackhorse (3 سبتمبر 2010)

اخواني سوف اقوم بالبحث في الموقع عن روابط تعمل 
ومن يجد فلا يبخل بها كلنا اخوان نبتغي النفع 

وهاهي اول مبادرة مني 

Biotechnology for Biomedical Engineers

http://rapidshare.com/files/944512/BBE.rar.html

http://www.bestsharing.com/files/ms001161191/BBE.rar.html

http://z21.zupload.com/download.php?file=getfile&filepath=825


----------



## blackhorse (3 سبتمبر 2010)

وهذا الكتاب من اروع الكتب العملية في الهندسة الطبية واشهرها 
Biomedical Engineering Handbook


http://rs25.rapidshare.com/files/2496931/BiomedicalEngineeringHandbookVI_SE__muya.rar


----------



## blackhorse (3 سبتمبر 2010)

Publisher: Morgan and Claypool Publishers 
Number Of Pages: 139 
Publication Date: 2007-08-21 
Sales Rank: 3730777 
ISBN / ASIN: 1598291386 
EAN: 9781598291384 
Binding: Paperback 
Manufacturer: Morgan and Claypool Publishers 
Studio: Morgan and Claypool Publishers 
ABSTRACT

This book aims to provide vital information about the growing field of bionanotechnology for undergraduate and graduate students, as well as working professionals in various fields. The fundamentals of nanotechnology are covered along with several specific bionanotechnology applications, including nanobioimaging and drug delivery which is a growing $100 billions industry. The uniqueness of the field has been brought out with unparalleled lucidity; a balance between important insight into the synthetic methods of preparing stable nano-structures and medical applications driven focus educates and informs the reader on the impact of this emerging field. Critical examination of potential threats followed by a current global outlook completes the discussion. In short, the book takes you through a journey from fundamentals to frontiers of bionanotechnology so that you can understand and make informed decisions on the impact of bionano on your career and business. 


KEYWORDS

Bionanotechnology, Bionano initiatives, Bionano threats, Gold nanoparticles, Nanobioimaging, Nano drug-delivery (or nano-vectors or targeted drug-delivery), Nano synthetics, and Bionanotoxicology, MRI, Titania nanoparticles, and Zinc nanoparticles.


*******S

Introduction 
0.1 Bionanotechnology: A Historical Perspective 
0.2 Nanotechnology and Bionanotechnology 
0.3 Notable Nanoimages in Bionanotechnology
0.3.1 AFM-Qd 
0.3.2 Nano-drug Delivery Chip 
0.3.3 Atomic Force Microscopy Image (AFM) of SWNT
0.3.4 Scanning Electron Microscopy Image (SEM) of SWNT
0.4 Opportunities and Challenges of Bionanotechnology 
0.5 Growth potential of Nanotechnology and Related Expenditures 
References

1. The Significance of Nano Domain
1.1 Limitations of Micron Size
1.2 Need for Nano-Size??Surface Volume Ratio Significance 
1.3 Significance and Key Features of Nano-Size 
1.4 Derivation of Bohr??s Atomic Radius of a Hydrogen Atom 
1.5 Comparison of Particle Behavior at Nano-Size to Macro Size: Gold and Titania
1.6 Advantages of Scaling Down??Nano-Size 
References

2. Nano Drug Delivery 
2.1 Conventional Drug Delivery 
2.1.1 First Pass Effect 
2.1.2 Routes of Delivery 
2.2 Targeted Drug Delivery
2.3 Chemistry of Drug Delivery Vehicles
2.3.1 Nanocapsules
2.3.2 Unilamellar Liposomal Vesicles 
2.3.3 Nanoparticles
2.3.4 Microemulsions 
2.4 Delivery Profiles 
2.4.1 Rate-Preprogrammed Drug Delivery Systems 
2.4.2 Activation-Modulated Drug Delivery Systems 
2.4.3 Feedback-Regulated Drug Delivery Systems
2.4.4 Site-Targeting Drug Delivery Systems 
2.5 The Role of Nanotechnology in Drug Delivery
2.5.1 Transdermal 
2.5.2 Blood Brain Barrier 
2.6 Advantages of Targeted Drug Delivery Systems 
References

3. BioNanoimaging
3.1 Quantum Dots
3.2 Ultrasound Contrast Agents
3.3 Magnetic Nanoparticles
References

4. Successful Applications of Bionanotechnology 
4.1 Nanostructures and Nanosystems 
4.1.1 Nanopore Technology
4.1.2 Nano Self-Assembling Systems 
4.1.3 Cantilevers 
4.1.4 Nanoarrays 
4.2 Nanoparticles 
4.2.1 Quantum Dots (QDs)
4.2.2 Paramagnetic Iron Oxide Crystals 
4.2.3 Dendrimers 
4.2.4 Carbon Nanotubes 
4.2.5 Nanosomes and Polymersomes 
4.3 In Vitro Diagnostics 
4.4 Medical Application of Nanosystems and Nanoparticles 
4.4.1 Drug Delivery Applications 
4.4.2 Nanoparticles in Molecular Imaging 
4.5 Summary and Conclusions 
References

5. Synthesis of Gold, Titania, and Zinc Oxide 
5.1 Synthesis of Gold 
5.1.1 Background 
5.1.2 Brust Method of Synthesis of Thiol Derivatized Gold NPs by Biphasic Reduction
5.1.3 Gold Colloids 
5.1.4 Gold Nanofilm
5.1.5 Gold Nanorods 
5.2 Synthesis of Titania Nanostructures 
5.2.1 Background 
5.2.2 Solvo-Thermal Synthesis of Titania Nano Crystals 
5.2.3 Sol-Gel Template Synthesis of Titania Nano Tubes and Rods 
5.2.4 Overview of Other Synthesis Methods 
5.3 Synthesis of Zinc Oxide 
5.3.1 Background 
5.3.2 The Solid-Vapor Synthesis of ZnO
5.1 
5.1.1 Brust Method of Synthesis of Thiol Derivatized Gold NPs by Biphasic Reduction 
5.2 
5.2.1 Solvo-Thermal Synthesis of Titania Nano Crystals
5.2.2 Sol-Gel Template Synthesis of Titania Nano Tubes and Rods 
5.2.3 Overview of Other Synthesis Methods 
5.3 
5.3.1 The Solid-Vapor Synthesis of ZnO: Horizontal Tube Furnace 
5.3.2 Wurtzite Structure of ZnO
References 

6. Is Bionanotechnology a Panacea?
6.1 Background 
6.2 Primary Concerns 
6.3 Assessing Potential Risks 
6.3.1 Inhalation
6.3.2 Contact/Dermal Delivery
6.3.3 Other Routes of Contact 
6.3.4 Environmental Impacts of NPs and the Food Chain 
6.3.5 Explosion Hazards
6.4 Lessons from the Past 
6.5 Conclusion 
References 

7. Roadmap to Realization of Bionanotechnology
7.1 Introduction
7.2 Nano Vision: the Futuristic Goals of Bionanotech
7.3 Working toward Realization: Current Progress
7.4 Screenshot of Reality: Bionano-Unbiased/Uncensored 
7.5 The Nano Mission: Roadmap to Realization of Translation Research
7.5.1 Bionano in the US
7.5.2 Bio-Nano in Japan
7.5.3 Bio-Nano in UK 
7.5.4 UK?CJapan Joint Initiative for Bionanotechnology 
7.5.5 The EU Initiative in Bionanotech 
7.5.6 Bionano in Asia 

References 
Author Biography 

وهذه معلومات التحميل لعيونكم 
وانتبهوا للباسوورد 

Password: ebooksclub.org 
File size: 4.4 MB
Format: PDF 


http://mihd.net/lhqryf

http://rapidshare.com/files/54416325/1598291386.rar


----------



## blackhorse (3 سبتمبر 2010)

Cytoskeletal Mechanics: Models and Measurements (Cambridge Texts in Biomedical Engineering)


وهذه روابط التحميل 

http://www.mediafire.com/?cfax0jzlgdg

http://rapidshare.com/files/5653787...rad_and_Kamm_-_Cambridge_University_Press.pdf


----------



## blackhorse (3 سبتمبر 2010)

هذه روابط التحميل 

DOWNLOAD


http://rapidshare.com/files/68325001/Signal_Processing.rar



MIRROR



http://www.filefactory.com/file/773204/


----------



## blackhorse (3 سبتمبر 2010)

Biomedical Applications of Nanotechnology


الرابط


http://www.filefactory.com/file/418b5f/n/Biomedical_Applications_of_Nanotechnology.rar


----------



## blackhorse (3 سبتمبر 2010)

Biomedical Nanostructures (2007)

الروابط


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=YS8ZF457

http://w15.easy-share.com/11747081.html


----------



## blackhorse (3 سبتمبر 2010)

Nanomaterials and Nanosystems for Biomedical Applications 


http://rapidsharings.com/free-downl...1331&name=NanomaterialsnNanosystemsBioApp.rar


----------



## blackhorse (3 سبتمبر 2010)

Sourcebook of Models for Biomedical Research

الرابط

http://rapidshare.com/files/100225556/Sourcebook_of_Models_for_Biomedical_Research.rar.html


----------



## blackhorse (3 سبتمبر 2010)

[DIAGNOSTIC ULTRASOUND IMAGING: INSIDE OUT [Biomedical Engineering, Medical Imaging]


الروابط


http://rapidshare.com/files/117134696/book5.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/117135265/book5.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/117135731/book5.part3.rar


----------



## blackhorse (3 سبتمبر 2010)

2-D and 3-D Image Registration for Medical, Remote Sensing, and Industrial Applications [Biomedical Engineering, Medical Imaging]


الرابط 

http://rapidshare.com/files/117128537/book1.rar


----------



## blackhorse (3 سبتمبر 2010)

DIAGNOSTIC ULTRASOUND Imaging and Blood Flow Measurements [Biomedical Engineering, Medical Imaging]


الروابط


http://rapidshare.com/files/117136066/book6.part1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/117136394/book6.part2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/117136479/book6.part3.rar


----------



## blackhorse (4 سبتمبر 2010)

ماشاء الله على الشباب 
وكل منهم يتشدق بمعاداة السلبية وكراهية التأخر والخضوع الذي وصل له حالنا بين الامم
ونعود نقول لا للتقليد ونحن مع اعطاء كل ذي حق حقه والحمد لله السلبية تسري في مثل هؤلاء مسرى الدم
قلنا نساعد بعضنا ولكن ارى ان نسبة المشاهدة وصلت الى 600 شخص تقريبا من السلبيين وما في حتى رد وليس مساعدة ان من يساعد يساعد نفسه قبل الغير فتخيل انت وهو لو ان الجميع فعل مثلكم واخذ المعلومة واحتفظ بها لنفسه لا هو رفع معنويات صاحب المجهود ولا منه ساعده ستصبح دنيتنا غابة 
اعلم انني اتحدث مع حاسوبي فقط ولا احدث منكم سمع شئ ومن سمع خرج الكلام من اذنه الاخرى 
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل فعلا هذا الملتقى مثال واضح لقول النبي 
"لكنكم غثاء كغثاء السيل " كثرة بدون بركة 
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل


----------

